# pioneer rt909



## davebush (Jan 5, 2015)

Hi All.....Im fairly new to the reel to reel scene....my passion is vintage ghettoblasters......When i was a kid, my dad had a grundig reel to reel...just a cheap one and i remember some home recording he did....Now as iv gotten older and he passed away several years ago, I thought it would be nice to play those reels to my mum.....anyway i have this pioneer rt909 that has suddenly jumping into play mode......as soon as you power it up, it starts playing .....Can anyone point me in the right direction of a possible fix.....Im ok at the mechanical end of things but my knowledge of electronics is a bit limited,,, So much for being an electrician by trade.....Anyway thanks very much if anyone can help.............Dave


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Looks like the transport logic is solid state rather than relays. Could be something as simple as a stuck/broken control switch, could be a failed component. Diagnosis is likely to require a schematic and a voltmeter and circuit analysis skills. Unfortunately, those tape decks are fairly complex.


----------



## davebush (Jan 5, 2015)

Thanks for the replies....Iv been told that it could be the timer switch or circuitry........ill be having a dabble over the next week or so


----------

